# Western Australia SMP will be finalised



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pals,

Finally, I got a concrete information from the Western Australia officials. The message is as follows:


Dear Sir,

The State Migration Plan is still being finalised and we are unable to offer information regarding any possible criteria or the occupations that may be listed. 
You may wish to keep yourself up to date with the changes by reading the information available on our website State Migration Centre regularly. It will be updated as and when information is available. 
The Government of Western Australia is not responsible for visa applications but for state sponsorship only.
Please accept this as a response to your questions. Skilled Migration WA is currently unable to respond to individual emails.
Your cooperation is highly appreciated.

Skilled Migration WA
Education and Training International
State Migration Centre
Level 2 123 Adelaide Tce East Perth WA 6004

________________________________________
From: [email protected]
Sent: Monday, 2 August 2010 3:59 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Enquiry

Dear Sir / Madame,

Just want to know, when the SMP will be released exactly? 

And, are funds in a bank required to be shown by the candidate for getting the Sponsorship?

Will appreciate for your kind support and help.

Regards,
Navendum



Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Whats new???? We all know this. SMP will be implemented not earlier than mid of September.


----------



## navendum (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey! Pal,

I agree with you and it's true that you know, but it was intended for those who don't know.

Best Wishes

Cheerio!!!
:ranger:



ali_bajwa said:


> Whats new???? We all know this. SMP will be implemented not earlier than mid of September.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

no news in this...


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*Help*

Dear Sir,

I applied in March I got approval of ACS in june,2010(PIM2) in 2231-79 (Network Secu) but the ocupation has deleted in DIAC in july.

Kindly tell me ,I can apply again?
Waht u think ICT Sec Spli is ok?

can u send me sample letter ,how i send letter to acs?

how i I have to revalidates?whic code is good for me
i have 5 year exp in network sec n ccna,mcp certified

.................................plz tell me suitable profession?

CAN U SEND ME SAMPLE REVALIDATION LETTER? 

Thanks


----------

